# 1941 wards hawthorne



## 5-0-what (Aug 22, 2012)

so i got this bike from my girlfriends mom and it had been painted by a 14 year old about a decade or more ago and it was a very bad paint job  it was missing the head badge and chain guard which i am trying to decide it i am gonna try and find replacements or not 
but what i have done so far stripped the frame down to bare metal got the steerer tube straightened  prime,sand, prime, sand, prime, sand, paint, sand paint sand paint sand tape paint sand paint sand paint  and now untapped for last sanding to smooth out the lines 
pinstripe sand clear and assemble  I can't wait to ride this bike next week  even though i still need to re wrap the saddle 
riding this bike is just about as high on the totem pole as my sons first football game next Friday when they play the defending league champs


----------



## 5-0-what (Oct 25, 2012)

*here is the latest progress*

I have almost finished this one


----------



## 5-0-what (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it is done I need to get my better camera out but i know i will be taking it on a maiden voyage sunday for the lucky lab ride


----------

